
How much does a Chief Data Officer earn? - reisender
https://www.semantikoz.com/blog/how-much-does-a-chief-data-officer-earn/
======
reisender
The difference in earning is crazy. I wonder CDOs in the largest companies
earn another magnitude more, i.e. millions. How many jobs have such a great
bandwidth of remuneration?

